# Best way to cut soffit?



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Paneling blade turned backwards works best. But many times we used to use whatever blade was in the saw at the time and flipped it around.

Or you could just pull the saw backwards instead of using it like normal. We always had a "soffit table" that is more or less a cutting table with a guide to place your saw in to.


----------



## tompatrick (Jun 19, 2010)

Ya, that used to be my job, building the cutting jig, I forget how I did it...:confused1:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Plywood blade, with as many teeth you can get -
reversed - turned "backwards".
Done it for 30 to 35 years - watch your eyes!

rossfingal


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i like to use a sliding mitre saw to cut soffit and typically just use the blade thats on it turned backwards but if our tile guy is on site we will borrow one of his old diamond blades from his tile saw.

ive never cut vinyl siding or soffit with a circ saw. always with mitre saw or snips... the good thing about the mitre saw is that the fence keeps the peice in place, where as you need to build a cutting table so the siding doesnt get thrown


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I've cut vinyl siding/soffit for about 30 yrs.
Always, tried to use a saw-table (it's faster and easier) -
If I have to, I cut it "free-hand".
With a circular saw.
A "Mitre-Saw"?!? - I should be so lucky!!! 
"Radial-Arm" saw is good, too!

rossfingal


----------

